# Sirius Receiver DIY Install - E60 545i



## vincesfo (Mar 16, 2005)

Newbie to this great forum, tons of info!

Has anyone of you done (or know somebody) who installed a BMW OEM Sirius receiver on their E60 5-Series (2004 & Up)?

Circle BMW (www.circlebmw.com) has all the part numbers required for the upgrade, but I wanted the level of difficulty for that type of installation.

I have navigation AND satellite radio preparation.

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Take this with a grain of salt, but I think that the Sirius module plugs in to the MOST bus back in the left-hand side of the trunk. I say this because when I installed the CPT9000 system, there was a pair of fiber-optic connectors tied up in the back. Presumably they are to connect to either (or both of) the Sirius and DVD entertainment system.

I also have NAV and Sirius prep, so we'd most likely be looking at identical cable routings in the trunk.

Another thing to note is that while the physical installation might be a good DIY, almost certainly the BMW service dept. would have to register the Sirius with the car's main control system so that it knew to give you the option of using the Sirius module as a source.

Why it can't be "plug and play" is beyond me, but I would not be at all surprised.

-MrB


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

mrbelk said:


> Take this with a grain of salt, but I think that the Sirius module plugs in to the MOST bus back in the left-hand side of the trunk. I say this because when I installed the CPT9000 system, there was a pair of fiber-optic connectors tied up in the back. Presumably they are to connect to either (or both of) the Sirius and DVD entertainment system.
> 
> I also have NAV and Sirius prep, so we'd most likely be looking at identical cable routings in the trunk.
> 
> ...


Obviously it may be different in the new 5ers, but in the 3er no changes to the car's systems are required--it is plug and play.


----------

